# Redmoor Root Wood



## edward (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello viewers! 

Just wondered if anyone has had experience with Redmoor Root Wood. 
Im in the cycling stage of a new 240L tropical setup and have a beautiful piece of Redmoor in the aquarium.
Couple days ago a slight white almost fungi looking substance has appeared at the base of the wood. 
I've read elsewhere that its a bacteria that is NOT harmful to fish and that it will disappear of its own accord. 
Apparently happens when wood is firstly submerged? 

The wood is weighted down at the moment as Im sure if you've got a knowledge of the wood it tends to take a while to soak the water and sink. 

Any advice or views would be spot on! 
Thanks everyone  

I'll try add a picture to my gallery so my tank can be viewed.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Has this wood already been boiled?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I had a piece of wood(not the same type)But it had been in my tank for a good solid five months.It just started to get a white fuzzy looking stuff on the base,and was spreading onto my gravel.I pulled the wood,just because.I dont know what it is,but i wasnt risking my fish fro a piece of wood.BUT i had it in there and it didnt seem to affect the fish.It was ugly though.


----------



## edward (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeah i soaked the wood in hot water for a while before adding it to the tank!! 
I typed 'redmoor root wood' into google and read on another forum that its harmless. 

Fingers crossed thats all it is. Sods law i've planted onto the wood now! 
Picture uploaded in my gallery


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> I had a piece of wood(not the same type)But it had been in my tank for a good solid five months.It just started to get a white fuzzy looking stuff on the base,and was spreading onto my gravel.I pulled the wood,just because.I dont know what it is,but i wasnt risking my fish fro a piece of wood.BUT i had it in there and it didnt seem to affect the fish.It was ugly though.


I had the same thing on some mopani driftwood. Really ugly. I think either the shrimp or the otos finally got hungry enough to eat it though, because 90% of it has disappeared over the past day or so. Someone told me it was a normal thing for driftwood that would go away. Maybe if you boiled the wood it wouldn't show up at all?


----------



## edward (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks a lot for that!! Once the tank has cycled Im planning on adding some cherry shrimp and my ottos ... maybe i'll leave the ugly fuzzy mess for now and see if they clear it up. Failing that i'll have to get it all out, detach all the moss from it and boil it! 
Nightmare but oh well


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

As far as I know it doen't hurt the fish and if you leave it long enough it goes away once it has used up the nutrients it likes. It tends to be a problem on soft wood or wood not boiled/soaked long enough.


----------



## edward (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for that! I'll ride it out. Adding some shrimp into the tank, see what they make of it. Cheers again for the advice.


----------

